

Ask HN: Cross platform build testing? - cperciva

Does anyone know of a good cross-platform build testing service?  Ideally I'd like to be able to upload a source tarball and have tar -xf and make run on different versions of {FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD, Redhat, Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian, SUSE, Slackware, AIX, GNU/Hurd, IRIX, Minix, OS X, Solaris, Cygwin} running on {i386, amd64, powerpc, sparc, arm, mips}, using different versions of {gcc, clang/llvm, icc}.<p>Obviously I'd be satisfied with far less than this, but I can't find anything which is even remotely close.  I'm finding lots of "build farms" which individual open source projects have set up for themselves, but nothing available to the open source community at large.<p>Can anyone help me out here?
======
peripetylabs
I haven't used it myself, but Buildbot sounds like what you're looking for:

<http://trac.buildbot.net>

Alternatives include Mozilla Tinderbox and Atlassian Bamboo. If you have
success with any of these, I'd love to read about it (I follow your blog) as
I've been thinking about the same problem lately.

~~~
cperciva
It sounds like those are tools I could use to set up continuous builds on my
own boxes -- I'm looking for a service I can just throw some code at, not
instructions for setting up my own system.

~~~
peripetylabs
Oh, I see now. The only service I know that comes close is the openSUSE Build
Service:

<https://build.opensuse.org/>

But it is primarily used for packaging, not testing.

------
jason_slack
I had thought about this a few months back when I realized I have a box with
32gb RAM and all it does it host my VM's for internal compiling, testing....

Mount all the VM's drives from my MacBook Pro to copy files to them, VNC/ssh
in to each to do the work.

